# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  toàn quốc đánh lô đề online! ghilode.com đánh đề online bảo mật số 1 tại 3 miền

## vuducvip

_đánh đề trực tuyến trực tuyến toàn quốc_ 
Sau khi xong 3.1 về số và điểm đánh hàng ngày sẽ có 1 bài thống kê lãi lỗ trong ngày đó. Nội dung sẽ trình bày cơ bản theo:
1. Thắng thua, tổng số vốn còn, tổng số vốn thực sự đã sử dụng, tổng lãi lỗ, tỷ lệ sinh lời trên tổng đầu tư, tỷ lệ sinh lời trên tổng số vốn thực đã sử dụng,
2. như trên
3. như trên
Tổng cho 3 pp: như trên
3.3 Kết thúc mỗi chu kì sẽ có 1 bảng tổng kết, nội dung
1. Tổng lãi lỗ, tổng vốn còn, tổng vốn thực đã sử dụng, tỷ lệ sinh lời trên tổng đầu tư, tỷ lệ sinh lời trên số vốn đã sử dụng, lợi nhuận tính trên ngày danh de online
2. như trên
3. như trên
Tổng cho 3 pp như trên danh de online
3.4 Quyết định phân phối lợi nhuận
Tổng tiền thắng sẽ được phân phối theo công thức: 50% lãi sẽ được nhập bổ sung vốn để tái đầu tư, 30% bổ sung quỹ dự phòng (gửi TKTT ngân hàng), 20% chi tiêu cá nhân danh de online
1. Tổng vốn đầu tư cho chu kì mới. Tổng quỹ dự phòng hiện tại. Tổng chi tiêu 
2. Như trên danh de online
3. Như trên
Chu kì 1, kéo dài trong 1 tuần (28/5-3/6/2012) danh de online
-Tổng số vốn đầu tư ban đầu C1=C2=C3=1.000đ. Tổng đầu tư cho 3 phương án C=3.000đ , quy đổi 3.000đ*23.000=69tr
-Tổng quỹ dự phòng D1=D2=D3=D=0đ danh de online
-Tổng quỹ chi tiêu cá nhân T1=T2=T3=T=0đ
- Mục tiêu tăng lợi nhuận của mỗi phương án trong kì sẽ là 30% trên vốn đầu tư danh de online
-Khởi điểm, 
+Phương án chăn lô bt sẽ nuôi trong vòng 6 ngày, đánh thang điểm 20.40.80.160.320.380 = tổng 1.000đ
Lợi nhuận tương ứng nếu trúng theo ngày: 50.80.140.260.500.330 đ danh de online
Tính trung bình lợi nhuận = (50+80+140+260+500+330)/(1+2+3+4+5+6)=64,76đ/ngày hay 1.490.000đ/ngày
+Phương án nuôi dàn đề sẽ nuôi trong 4 ngày, đánh theo thang điểm 60.120.240.480= tổng 900đ
Lợi nhuận tương ứng nếu trúng theo ngày: 100.140.220.380đ danh de online
Tính trung bình lợi nhuận = (100+140+220+380)/(1+2+3+4)=84đ/ngày hay 1.932.000đ/ngày
+Phương án đánh lotto ngày: sẽ đánh theo thang điểm 1x.3x.6x cho mỗi con nuôi 3 ngày, sẽ nuôi tối đa 4 cặp tương ứng sẽ là 12,5đ cho mỗi con ngày 1. danh de online
Sau đây tớ xin chia sẻ với mọi người một số điều tớ được biết về Đánh đề online   như sau: danh de online
1/ Xác suất ăn Đánh đề online  không phải bằng 27% mà thực chất chỉ là 23.76% thôi. danh de online
Nhiều người lầm tưởng % ăn Đánh đề online  là 27% vì họ tính Đánh đề online  về 27 con trên tổng số 100 con. Thực tế cách tính đấy sai. Cách tính đấy chỉ đúng nếu Đánh đề online  không về hai nháy. Tức là ví dụ khi con 88 đã về lần thứ nhất thì người ta loại con đấy ra không quay nữa. danh de online
Để tính được xác suất % ăn Đánh đề online  phải dùng công thức toán xác suất, cụ thể là công thức bécnuly cho N dãy thử độc lập liên tiếp. Cái này hơi phức tạp, đại khái kết quả tính toán chính xác ra là: danh de online
xác suất ăn Đánh đề online  là 23.76% danh de online
Bạn nào muốn tìm hiểu thêm tính thế nào mà ra 23.76% thì tớ xin giải thích một cách dễ hiểu như sau:
Để tính xác suất ăn Đánh đề online , ta sẽ tính xác suất tạch Đánh đề online . Khi đó xác suất ăn = 1- xác suất tạch.
Quay xổ số sẽ quay lần lượt từ giải thứ 1 đến giải thứ 27. Để mà tạch được Đánh đề online  thì giải 1 phải tạch, giải 2 phải tạch, giải 3 phải tạch...v.v....... và giải 27 phải tạch. danh de online
Khi quay giải 1, xác suất tạch là 99%.
Khi quay giải 2, xác suất tạch là 99%x99% danh de online
Khi quay giải 3, xác suất tạch là 99%x99%x99%....
cứ thế khi quay hết 27 giải, xác suất tạch Đánh đề online  là 0.99 mũ 27 = 0.7623 => Xác suất ăn Đánh đề online  là 23.76.
Chuẩn chưa. Cãi vào xoong. danh de online
p/s: ĐÍNH CHÍNH LẠI LÀ XÁC SUẤT BẰNG 23.79% NHÉ, VÌ LUẬT XỔ SỐ LÀ TRONG CÙNG MỘT GIẢI KHÔNG ĐƯỢC CÓ 2 SỐ GIỐNG Y HỆT NHAU (CHI TIẾT XEM Ở BÊN DƯỚI) danh de online
chỗ đánh lô đề uy tín chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, choi de truc tuyen uy tin,  danh lo de online uy tin, ghilode danh lo uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, lo de uy tin, web danh lo de uy tin, danh lode online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, web lo de online, choi lo online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web danh lo de truc tuyen,  danh de online web nao uy tin nhat, choi de online, ghilode .com, web choi lo truc tuyen uy tin, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web danh bao lo uy tin, danhlodeonline, web ghi lo de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh de online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web site nao ghi de uy tin , choi lodeonline, site danh lo online,  web nao choi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web danh de uy tin viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web ghi lo de, trang web ghi lo moi nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de, web danh lo de online moi nhat, trang web choi lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode ty le cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang danh lo de uy nhat, web danh lo de online uy tin, trang web lode uy tin hien nay, choi de online uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de nam uy tin, trang web choi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de online, trang web lode online, ghi lo de uy tin, nhung trang lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web danh de online uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin, trang ghilode choi danh de uy tin nhat, danh lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

